# Show us your Poljot



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Got this fantastic Poljot on caliber 2614.2H to start the show. 1MChZ had produced one of the beat Soviet watches. Please share your favorite Poljots!


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Here is mine


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I've always liked the alarm watches. Hard to find anymore in good condition.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Odessa200 said:


> Got this fantastic Poljot on caliber 2614.2H to start the show. 1MChZ had produced one of the beat Soviet watches. Please share your favorite Poljots!
> 
> View attachment 15950977
> View attachment 15950978


That's a beauty!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Poljot 131 Signal from circa 2000










All-steel Sportivnie branded Poljot for export circa 1962?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

When I organize them in one box.


----------



## Micindev (May 10, 2020)

These are quite wearable even on my 8 inch wrist...









Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

AaParker said:


> View attachment 15951775


wow. Love this one!


----------



## Davidnl (Aug 27, 2016)

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Trying to find a fitting strap/bracelet for this NOS one (Amphibia for size comparison):


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Ligavesh said:


> Trying to find a fitting strap/bracelet for this NOS one (Amphibia for size comparison):
> 
> View attachment 15952000
> 
> ...


Would look great on a fine mesh.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Chascomm said:


> Would look great on a fine mesh.


true, thought of that too, then I couldn't find my mesh 

I'll have to order a couple more....


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Poljot Journey is my favourite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Two of my fav's


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

My 31659, I wish it was a full set.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Mrs Chascomm's Poljots:


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)

Eggsy said:


> Poljot Journey is my favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the date window, unusual position but it works.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I love the logo on this one.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

What do you want to know about my Poljot Sturmanskie??


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

Is this one nice enough? 😎


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

How about a really classy Traveller? This is my sweetheart, I call her "Maxine".


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

I’m very proud of my Poljot Cosmos…


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

This one has a 31659 as well


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Another 31659


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15958833
> 
> I love the logo on this one.


The original Poljot.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Smitten with my new dual branded Poljot/Sturmanskie civilian 3133 chronograph, so double posting here alongside the 3133 thread 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

A new to me Poljot more commonly encountered as a Sekonda + a few older purchases.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Perfectly Mint Classic not a scratch or flaw! one of the best watches I own.


----------



## JonInAtl (Jun 26, 2021)

One of my favorites.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome to the F10 Comrade JonlnAtl, best regards to you sir, James.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

New old stock.


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

I keep on bragging on my lovely Poljot chronos in other threads, so will let them rest for this one

My 2409 that got some legs


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

View attachment 15966428


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

JRMTactical said:


> I'm very proud of my Poljot Cosmos&#8230;


I'd forgotten about the Kocmoc. That's nice to have in your collection.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

N.O.S. Black Faced Classic.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm intrigued by the 21 jewel Poljot that is based on the 16 and 17 jewel movement.

4 more jewels were stuck somewhere?

I only see these watches with "Foreign" on the dial.

They are nicely designed.

Here's one of mine


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

My little Poljot


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

watch22 said:


> I'm intrigued by the 21 jewel Poljot that is based on the 16 and 17 jewel movement.
> 
> 4 more jewels were stuck somewhere?
> 
> ...


By way of comparison, here's what the 16 jewel 2408 and 17 jewel 2409 look like. Seems like the difference is the shock proofed jewels.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimzilla said:


> Perfectly Mint Classic not a scratch or flaw! one of the best watches I own.


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another thread close to my heart that I can't believe I missed!
Forgive the bad photos, but it is dark outside now. Pretty sure all have been posted on this site at some point, but here goes.

I _love_ this one! Not sure if the dial should be in a gold case instead of this stainless steel one, but I love the look (wrong date alert - Just taken out of storage for the photo).
2416 Kosmos inside.









Twins... almost. 2409 and export 2409A. Sorry to show them "naked", but you get the idea. These are amazing watches for the price.









More modern offerings: My only "noAET" branded watch next to my first Poljot (wrong date alert - Just taken out of storage for the photo). A 2614.2H that I purchased after reading about "Jessica's Cornavin Dolphin". Ask google if in doubt.









Svetlana's 2408 and Poljot 2209 with an early Minsk triangle. Both classic sunburst dials.









Honourable mention: Poljot Alarm. Hopefully I can post a photo of that tomorrow.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

3 and 4 Horned Oceans


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

One of two Russians I kept (the other is a Slava Doctors watch). Is within COSC standards in timekeeping


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Just to complete the story of the 21 jewel Poljot - it seems the movement is designated 2409a. Here are the 3 movements together.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Ok. Back again. Overcast and wet outside today, but here is my humble Poljot signal/alarm.








Very contemporary and not expensive. Sadly I only have the one, but would like a few more.

Nearly forgot this one, being quite a recent addition.









Another one I forgot yesterday. A Poljot 2414 with a cyclops crystal (that I am now not a fan of).
I'd love to get an earlier sample. Thanks for the reminder.









I also have this Poljot 2627H based "Cardinal" which features the World's second biggest crown (well almost).








Cardinal - I'm sure there is a joke there somewhere if you combine this with a Sinn watch.

I'm including the 2416 again because the details on the dial look so much better in daylight .









Now off to look for some more. This thread has reminded me of a few I wanted to track down. "A fool and his money..."


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think this is a pretty early Poljot.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Found this in the local classifieds, the bracelet is pretty nasty, but the watch itself looks spotless:



















It works great too, started immediately after turning the crown a bit.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Found this in the local classifieds, the bracelet is pretty nasty, but the watch itself looks spotless:
> 
> View attachment 15977091
> 
> ...


Local purchases like these are the best!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Odessa200 said:


> Local purchases like these are the best!


Like I've said before, it's quite convenient (and bad for the wallet - althoug hthis find was surprisingly cheap) that Germans looove to collect things


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Here are my 3 Poljot watches: 3017, 2612.2 and 3133.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

NOS 14k Poljot manufactured during my birth year.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

OCSleeper said:


> NOS 14k Poljot manufactured during my birth year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning!


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

New to me today! I've been looking for this model for a while.
I like the little grill under the main dial. I have seen a lot of crooked ones, but this one isn't too bad.
Sort of reminds me of the old Seiko duo displays (without the digital part).








Branded clasp with complimentary scratches.








Some grazing near the lower crown, but I was surprised at the lack of wear at the edge underneath.








A lot are pitted here, so I suspect this had little use.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

This watch always makes me think of Christmas.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

A favorite:


----------



## slava (Sep 2, 2012)

This is mine. Got this one on my 16th birthday from my dad but wasn't trusted to wear it until I was 30


----------



## slava (Sep 2, 2012)

Just realized this is Raketa


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

slava said:


> This is mine. Got this one on my 16th birthday from my dad but wasn't trusted to wear it until I was 30
> View attachment 15991132
> View attachment 15991132


beautiful watch and a bracelet!


----------



## slava (Sep 2, 2012)

Odessa200 said:


> beautiful watch and a bracelet!


Thank you. Never liked the bracelet but lately I have grown to like it


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

slava said:


> This is mine. Got this one on my 16th birthday from my dad but wasn't trusted to wear it until I was 30
> View attachment 15991132
> View attachment 15991132


Aside that it's not a Poljot, but a Raketa...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heavily patinated and barely working :


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm very partial to the 22 jewel automatics:


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

My Poljot 3017 got some wrist time today given it is a Russian Military Aviation day.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I like this one based on the Stolichnie design


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you to Odessa200 for starting this thread. It reminded me to track down a Poljot in a stainless steel case. A mini grail.
I found one and it finally arrived today.








The dial is a bit sad, but the case is better than average.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Grant J said:


> Thank you to Odessa200 for starting this thread. It reminded me to track down a Poljot in a stainless steel case. A mini grail.
> I found one and it finally arrived today.
> View attachment 16061080
> 
> The dial is a bit sad, but the case is better than average.


Nice catch, although i don't think the dial belongs to this case.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

haha said:


> Nice catch, although i don't think the dial belongs to this case.


I'm pretty sure the dial doesn't belong too. 
It is a Franken, but better than nothing. Hopefully I'll find the right parts later...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Grant J said:


> I'm pretty sure the dial doesn't belong too.
> It is a Franken, but better than nothing. Hopefully I'll find the right parts later...


I hope you find them, but it will probably be difficult since, as you certainly know it already, all dials (if i'm not mistaken) used are specific to this case.

Here's a picture of mine by the way


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

haha said:


> I hope you find them, but it will probably be difficult since, as you certainly know it already, all dials (if i'm not mistaken) used are specific to this case.
> 
> Here's a picture of mine by the way
> View attachment 16063275


I wasn't aware of that, so thanks for the info.
I'll have to look out for another one, then I will have a spare case.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

An early Poljot on 2616 with the autowinding rotor on a bearing. Love this square shape.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

An earlier Poljot that I like 🙂










And a picture to see the arrow on the second hand a little better:


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Have to share this gorgeous 'Rolex' with you. Raketa made 'Rolexes', Slava made, but I think this Poljot did it best!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 16099943


Interesting shape. Very delicate. Love it


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

An earlier Poljot I like with a Stolichnie-style case. 🙂


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Model 130509 "Classic"


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

an early version of Buran still in the case that has the screw down ring for the back cover. Later they started to use the snap on backs that I really do not like: imposible to open and later imposible to close


----------



## cookiemonster94 (Oct 23, 2020)

This beauty arrived in the mail about a month ago.
Original Poljot bracelet not included.I've put some white carboard rolls as spacer into the bracelet lugs.
It was sliding around a lot, the gaps to fit in the spring bars were huge.
Runs on the 2627H and keeps good time.
The Dial is hard to capture in the image.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

My companion for today this Poljot from the late 60s or early 70s. Not sure why but this dial is somewhat rare


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Two Poljot Signal - one from the USSR, the second one from Russia


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Found in the classifieds:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

double


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Odessa200 said:


> Later they started to use the snap on backs that I really do not like: imposible to open and later imposible to close


Ha, I can attest to that - I have one that I've barely managed to close (and I'm selling it), and one that I've been trying to close for a year now - the only thing that's worth in it is the movement I think, it works flawlessly.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> Found in the classifieds:
> 
> View attachment 16139118
> 
> ...


The dial is remarkable; I like the textured effect -- very nice!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AaParker said:


> The dial is remarkable; I like the textured effect -- very nice!


I'll try to make better photos, I've jut been having troubles with my phone.


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Not sure about the production date... belonged to my grandfather who died in the 70s... Needs some cleaning, but it is in working condition


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

pavel36 said:


> Not sure about the production date... belonged to my grandfather who died in the 70s... Needs some cleaning, but it is in working condition
> View attachment 16141335


it was made late 60s to the early 70s


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Odessa200 said:


> it was made late 60s to the early 70s


Thanks... for the reply. I just cleaned the exterior after taking initial picture and polished the crystal a little... Will take it to my watchmaker on Monday for proper cleaning and servicing, cause I think I might want to add it to my rotation now .
P.S. I can hear it ticking two meters away laying on the desk.... geez


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

pavel36 said:


> Thanks... for the reply. I just cleaned the exterior after taking initial picture and polished the crystal a little... Will take it to my watchmaker on Monday for proper cleaning and servicing, cause I think I might want to add it to my rotation now .
> P.S. I can hear it ticking two meters away laying on the desk.... geez
> 
> View attachment 16142041


this is actually quite rare model. Great family treasure.


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Odessa200 said:


> this is actually quite rare model. Great family treasure.


I just saw your earlier post. Looks like you have the same model in your collection. I can feel in mine a little wobble inside. Not sure if this is just a balance wheel or a movement is loose... I can hear the balance wheel winding gear. I guess I'll know more when I bring it to watchmaker.. Don't really want to mess with it myself...

I guess what I am trying to ask, if your watch have a similar wobble if you shake it lightly?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

pavel36 said:


> I just saw your earlier post. Looks like you have the same model in your collection. I can feel in mine a little wobble inside. Not sure if this is just a balance wheel or a movement is loose... I can hear the balance wheel winding gear. I guess I'll know more when I bring it to watchmaker.. Don't really want to mess with it myself...
> 
> I guess what I am trying to ask, if your watch have a similar wobble if you shake it lightly?


yes, this can happen with these watches. Let me explain. Look at the inside. The movement is held by 2 screws against the spacer ring. This contraption sits in the case and can move a bit. Of course maybe screws got lose but I doubt. Maybe you feel the rotor rotating (not the balance). it supposed to be held in place by the back cover and the gasket. Mabe gasket shrunk. Maybe cover is not tight. 
Have your watchmaker asses the situation.


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Odessa200 said:


> yes, this can happen with these watches. Let me explain. Look at the inside. The movement is held by 2 screws against the spacer ring. This contraption sits in the case and can move a bit. Of course maybe screws got lose but I doubt. Maybe you feel the rotor rotating (not the balance). it supposed to be held in place by the back cover and the gasket. Mabe gasket shrunk. Maybe cover is not tight.
> Have your watchmaker asses the situation.
> View attachment 16142238


Thank you.. appreciate your reply. Already have arranged to drop it off on Monday... 
And this whole experience with digging through my Russian watches had a chain reaction. Now I find myself looking at Poljot de lux watches on etsy where the prices are very attractive. Trying to convince myself that I don't need any more watches


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

OCSleeper said:


> NOS 14k Poljot manufactured during my birth year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is amazing. Too bad you don't wear it ( actually I wouldn't as well, which isn't making it any better  )


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

I think it is Poljot?


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

sci said:


> This is amazing. Too bad you don't wear it ( actually I wouldn't as well, which isn't making it any better  )


I would not wear it either, It is too pristine!!!


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

Grimy beat up fish-eye/stadium specimen with sticky day/date complication, didn't notice it was an auto and was pleasantly surprised to see it moving when removing it from shipping package.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

randocheapwatchperson said:


> Grimy beat up fish-eye/stadium specimen with sticky day/date complication, didn't notice it was an auto and was pleasantly surprised to see it moving when removing it from shipping package.
> 
> View attachment 16150605
> View attachment 16150606
> ...


Are you sure it's an auto?


----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

Chascomm said:


> Are you sure it's an auto?


Unfortunately it would appear I have been franken'd. Well, it was cheap, works and still fun I guess.


----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Bought by my old man around 50 yrs ago. Recently I gave it a clean, polished the glass with Poly Watch, and bought a new strap that fits the coloring of the dial. Runs well but will get a proper watchmaker review soon. The chrome plating is far from perfect, but I like it that way. My dad did manual labor for years wearing this piece.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

... and the movement.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

.


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

I believe Shturmanskie use Poljot movement. The lume is pretty impressive.


----------



## Dave_R (Oct 8, 2020)

Loving my little Poljot.....


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

jimzilla said:


> I think it is Poljot?


Nope.. it is Ocean....


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dave_R said:


> Loving my little Poljot.....
> 
> View attachment 16163135
> 
> View attachment 16163135


Love the dial. Looks like recent Seiko Presage Cocktail time. Are you selling it by any chance?


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my grandad's watch. Fresh out of service. All cleaned up and ready to wear. All original .. including the spring bars


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

pavel36 said:


> Here is my grandad's watch. Fresh out of service. All cleaned up and ready to wear. All original .. including the spring bars
> 
> View attachment 16163510


stunning!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

pavel36 said:


> Love the dial. Looks like recent Seiko Presage Cocktail time.


There's a thought... Who will be the first to visit the Seiko forum to drop the comment; "Nice Poljot homage"?


----------



## Dave_R (Oct 8, 2020)

pavel36 said:


> Love the dial. Looks like recent Seiko Presage Cocktail time. Are you selling it by any chance?


Sorry, not for sale. It is mid 60's, and i love the dial for the texture and the slight curve at the edge. I was lucky to get it for £20.00......

D


----------



## Dave_R (Oct 8, 2020)

pavel36 said:


> Love the dial. Looks like recent Seiko Presage Cocktail time. Are you selling it by any chance?



try this.....https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274968903159?hash=item40056c7df7:g:axQAAOSw-hFhQ14C


D


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Chascomm said:


> There's a thought... Who will be the first to visit the Seiko forum to drop the comment; "Nice Poljot homage"?





Dave_R said:


> try this.....https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274968903159?hash=item40056c7df7:g:axQAAOSw-hFhQ14C
> 
> 
> D


apreciate it, but it is not nearly as nice as yours ... great find


----------



## Tfardy (Sep 28, 2021)

Straight from the watchmaker, after full service. Also polished glass and new NATO strap. Love it.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A307FN przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

Tfardy said:


> Straight from the watchmaker, after full service. Also polished glass and new NATO strap. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the font on that dial... Looks very familiar... Montblanc used the same font on their star series...


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

I had this Sekonda (2616.1N) on yesterday. Moar jewels!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Not the nicest photos, but just got this strap for it:



















Notice the dial texture.


----------



## hertz11 (May 4, 2021)

Sekonda branded Poljot from 70s. With automatic 2416 "Kosmos" movement. Came to me in rather rough shape, ticking erratically. 

Disassembled, cleaned and oiled. I've tried to save original crystal but at the end decided to replace it with a new one. Applied green lumen instead of pealed black paint on dial and hands. 

Ticking well and keeping good time!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I wanted to get rid of my small De Luxe collection, as I have decided those were not for me, but I don't have the heart to get rid of this little guy:



















One day I might be brave enough to try and clean the dial... very carefully.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Not a rare one but I love this one.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

I like watches with some historical context so could not pass on getting this one that was made in the 1980 for the youth festival.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

My chromed beauty


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)

Odessa200 said:


> I like watches with some historical context so could not pass on getting this one that was made in the 1980 for the youth festival.
> View attachment 16209015
> 
> View attachment 16209016


Actually is one my favourite poljot from the 80s, at least manual winding I have 2 and if I see them at a good price and good condition I always try to get it...
Here one of my examples from my Instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9zwJKQn2q2/


----------



## dandsoo (Dec 8, 2006)

My Signals so far


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Fantastic super export Poljot


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

My latest Poljot family addition. Nothing fancy but I can see myself wearing this watch every day.


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

my one and only Sekonda


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot aeroflot. 2616 automatic movement, stainless steel. Made in USSR






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

My companion for today.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Odessa200 said:


> My companion for today.
> View attachment 16444911
> 
> View attachment 16444910


I LOVE this watch - and yours is in amazing nick - been trawling internet for them - rightly at a premium - would love to find a good chunky 200m one


----------



## Pogamasing (Feb 17, 2021)

This is the watch got me into watches!


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Fish eye.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

I come from Vietnam. I have collected many Soviet watches. especially I love POLJOT


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> View attachment 16487058
> 
> View attachment 16487057
> 
> I come from Vietnam. I have collected many Soviet watches. especially I love POLJOT


Welcome! Nice watch!


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> View attachment 16487058
> 
> View attachment 16487057
> 
> I come from Vietnam. I have collected many Soviet watches. especially I love POLJOT


Very nice, I do realize mine is not original as it has a aftermarket dial face,wrong crown and caseback.
That being said it was a gift from my girlfriend so It holds a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Xin Chao Mister Hai & welkom !



MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> View attachment 16487058
> 
> View attachment 16487057
> 
> I come from Vietnam. I have collected many Soviet watches. especially I love POLJOT


Congratulations … A truly gorgeous watch you have 
IMO, one of the nicest Poljot ever made, and paired with an equally beautiful strap !!











Incidently, was wearing my Kosmos today









Poljot “à la Orbita”


----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

RedFroggy said:


> Xin Chao Mister Hai & welkom !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RedFroggy said:


> Xin Chao Mister Hai & welkom !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yeardley (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't have a model number, but I bought this from a boutique off Tverskaya near Belorusskaya around 2007 or 2008, I think.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Brutal Poljot 2616.1H on 30 jewels. Not many survived. Quite happy I cough this one a few years ago…


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A simple 60’ regular Poljot 2609, model 813236 with latin script . 
The correct seconds hand should be gilded, unlike the black replacement fitted on mine .










And a Cyrillic script variation given the delegates of the 3th congress of collective farmers in 1969. In addition to the dial being slightly different, the red seconds hand is actually correct on the model as far as I know .


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> A simple 60’ regular Poljot 2609, model 813236 with latin script .
> The correct seconds hand should be gilded, unlike the black replacement fitted on mine .
> 
> View attachment 16534536
> ...


Fantastic condition especially of the Cyrillic one.


----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

2 cái này của tôi có nghĩa là gì Odesa200


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> 2 cái này của tôi có nghĩa là gì Odesa200


There were released to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the création of the Soviet Union in 1922 .
Strangely, for the watch on the left, the anniversary back plate seems to be only be fitted on the latin script dial. 
Anyway, beautifull watches, congratulation and many thanks for showing your collection Mr Hai


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Odessa200 said:


> Fantastic condition especially of the Cyrillic one.


True ... Aint seen no much tractors' hard work in its life ... 
Tovarich LVBakel had made a very interesting entry on his wonderful site "From Russia with watch" about that Poljot, but sadly I cant find it.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

“Hoarding is Petit-Bourgeois affliction and crime against Glorious Proletaria !”










How do you plead ?

”Not guilty your Honour ”
one is mine, 
the other is kept safe for Comrad Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov, 
and the 3rd belong to Tovarisch Normsky …☝


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

on my wrist today...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats Pavel … a splendid condition one with a beautiful strap 



pavel36 said:


> on my wrist today...
> View attachment 16540581


mine, sadly, lost some of its gold plating and its original crown


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)

RedFroggy said:


> Congrats Pavel … a splendid condition one with a beautiful strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you... belonged to my grandfather... then my grandma was wearing it after his death until eventually giving it to me .... so it has been in the family all its life.


----------



## lyi (Feb 1, 2019)

My recent addition


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

pavel36 said:


> Thank you... belonged to my grandfather... then my grandma was wearing it after his death until eventually giving it to me .... so it has been in the family all its life.


The most fantastic provenance Pavel, cant do better. I trust your Grandmother passed good stories of your Grandfather acquiring his watch. I am very happy for you that you have this memento of your grand-parents !


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

One of the more unusual dial designs with a "sector" dial and also numbers and "batons" -- it has it all covered.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

A model I have always liked:










And also the model chosen to commemorate (1944-1969) 25 years of the people's power "ЦК на БКП" = Central (Ц) Committee (К) of the (на) Bulgarian (Б) Communist (К) party (П)


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)

RedFroggy said:


> True ... Aint seen no much tractors' hard work in its life ...
> Tovarich LVBakel had made a very interesting entry on his wonderful site "From Russia with watch" about that Poljot, but sadly I cant find it.


Show us the link to the site 😜👆


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

hoja_roja said:


> Show us the link to the site 😜👆


Here you go ... a most awesome & informative site with wonderful photos of rare & historically wonderful pieces from fellow WUS member LVBakel !!





POLJOT 2609 | Sovietwatches







www.soviet-watches.com


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Another Poljot De Luxe I like:










Commemorating 25 Years (1944-1969) of the People's Power Central (Ц) Committee (К) of the (на) Bulgarian (Б) Communist (К) party (П)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

AaParker said:


> Another Poljot De Luxe I like:
> 
> View attachment 16633058
> 
> ...


Great watch, made all the more special with that engraving


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A fairly common 70’s 2609 Poljot 










but in my eyes, interesting because of the DDR connection as per the back engraving “ZUM 20. JAHRESTAG DER KAMPFGRUPPEN ZK DER SED” 










implying this watch was given/awarded to a KdA volunteer on the occasion of the 1973 anniversary of the creation of the GDR Socialist Party (SED) private guard.

WUS fellow member Daniele great write-up on the subject








Poljot Kampfgruppen ZK der SED 20 anni 813291/2409 - russian-watches.it


Un’altro Poljot d’epoca sovietica che merita una menzione, non soltanto a causa del quadrante ben riuscito ma anche per il fondello piuttosto particolare Per quanto i fondelli siano mobili e di facile contraffazione questo lo considero un valore aggiunto, peraltro la base è coerente con...




russian-watches.it


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1960’s 2416 Poljot


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

Wish all good things,
Does anyone know what the back means?
Best regards


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice watch Mr-Hai 
I am a great fan of that Model with this 12~6 dial, kinda reminiscent of the Kocmoc .


----------



## hertz11 (May 4, 2021)

MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> Does anyone know what the back means?


This is a reward engraving for accomplishing 10 year work anniversary at GSP Belgrade. [Serbia]


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I do like Poljot a lot, especially those with the "12/6" indices dials ... 🤷‍♂️

One with silvery sun-burst dial








The other with mate one









The two 2609 side by side









Pretty funky design on the 3/9 emplacements. it makes me think of radar/radio/sound waves (?).


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I already had one of these, but I was happy to be able to get one in better shape:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## RaymondVDK (6 mo ago)

Hello im curious if anyone has more info on this watch?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I really like the looks of this one with the optical illusion, almost, of the dial protruding out. I waited a long time to get one in good condition, and I am very glad that I did.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Mazuri222 (Apr 7, 2019)

After full service cleaning, oiling it runs smoothly. Last time it was in service in 1982 I guess, on the back case engraved 1982.05.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

AaParker said:


> I really like the looks of this one with the optical illusion, almost, of the dial protruding out. I waited a long time to get one in good condition, and I am very glad that I did.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16898045


How I share the love … a awesome Poljot it is 









(Need to dump that bracelet to do justice to the watch…)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Not as good condition as your specimen AaParker but still very happy with it 









( with a big thanks & happy memories of meeting & speaking with the WUS member previous owner…  ).


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 16923607


A really nice collection of deluxes and stainless steel cases @RedFroggy !


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Another stainless steel model I've been looking wanting and I was finally able to get  :


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice one AaParker ! I am a big fan of this guilloché dial Model.
A fine specimen you picked-up 

Here is mine , that I suspect is posterior to yours , as it bears a “Antishock” marking .









I also found those 2 similar models, but fitted with a 16 jewels movement









They were made in batches with minor variations . Not sure if the crown is the original .









Comparing to this other 16J fitted to the more specific & expected crown for those Mdls .


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

This is mine: the very 1st version of the dial with 15 jewels! Yep, 15j Poljot! The watch actually has 16 j old 2-stories movement (Moscow movement). Initially I thought about replacing of the movement to match the dial but later decided against it. These watches were produced right around when the 15j movements stopped bien made by 1MChZ. Dials were printed with 15j but then a better 16j movement became available. So the 16j movement was used instead. Given the watch was in NOS condition and that I would a few legitimate examples of such mismatch, I left it as is.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice one Odessa …. It is a very interesting anecdote/history of those Poljot models . Thanks for sharing .
15J, 16J, 17J …. Nice family réunion


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Nice one AaParker ! I am a big fan of this guilloché dial Model.
> A fine specimen you picked-up
> 
> Here is mine , that I suspect is posterior to yours , as it bears a “Antishock” marking .
> ...


Fantastic examples @RedFroggy of this model that I really appreciate very much as well!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Odessa200 said:


> This is mine: the very 1st version of the dial with 15 jewels! Yep, 15j Poljot! The watch actually has 16 j old 2-stories movement (Moscow movement). Initially I thought about replacing of the movement to match the dial but later decided against it. These watches were produced right around when the 15j movements stopped bien made by 1MChZ. Dials were printed with 15j but then a better 16j movement became available. So the 16j movement was used instead. Given the watch was in NOS condition and that I would a few legitimate examples of such mismatch, I left it as is.
> 
> View attachment 16929092


A wonderful example @Odessa200! 15 jewels! I'm glad you kept it as is.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

My second Poljot awarded to members of the Kampfgruppen, the private milice of the East-German Socialist Party .










Those watches were awarded for the 20th anniversary of the set-up of the Kampfgruppen, which would place them in 1973 .


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I was very glad to be able to get this Poljot in a nice condition on the dial. Having the numerals and batons in the inverse of what one would normally see is both unexpected and intriguing.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

I like the gradation of the green on the dial and the quick date change to the left


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

very elegant design indeed   


AaParker said:


> I was very glad to be able to get this Poljot in a nice condition on the dial. Having the numerals and batons in the inverse of what one would normally see is both unexpected and intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 16975406


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Pol n’ Jot … the twins.










Pol … I think he’s the boy …


















and Jot, his blonde sister


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Pol n’ Jot … the twins.
> 
> View attachment 16991215
> 
> ...


These are really nice!


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

RedFroggy said:


> Pol n’ Jot … the twins.
> 
> View attachment 16991215
> 
> ...


Interesting to see that Pol lacks the ‘Foreign’ stamp. I wonder if any experts about UK watch imports has an exact date for the end of that usage? That might give us a fairly accurate date for the all-steel export Poljots.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I can not help with the date, but from those markings, ”Jot” is housed in a French Made case.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> Interesting to see that Pol lacks the ‘Foreign’ stamp. I wonder if any experts about UK watch imports has an exact date for the end of that usage? That might give us a fairly accurate date for the all-steel export Poljots.


of all the models of this 60’ (?) serie I found , only “Pol” and this model dont bear the “Foreign” marking in the back .


















(Notice the bolder characters, could be a different batch, but I dont discount a tad of dial restauration )









Can we assume they were the first produced of this serie until the obligation of the presence of “Foreign” was unforced ? 

Although I saw on a Russian forum , some specimens of those 2 Models fitted with back plates bearing ”Foreign”. 

So each those or mine were “Franken” or there is a difference between batches ?


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

RedFroggy said:


> Nice one AaParker ! I am a big fan of this guilloché dial Model.
> A fine specimen you picked-up
> 
> Here is mine , that I suspect is posterior to yours , as it bears a “Antishock” marking .
> ...


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

I love the way the angled indices catch the light on this model.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Stitchripper said:


> I love the way the angled indices catch the light on this model.
> View attachment 17013348
> 
> 
> View attachment 17013350


Lovely watch. I hope you do not mind me saying that the watch can use a different crown. Then it will be perfect!


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)

Odessa200 said:


> Lovely watch. I hope you do not mind me saying that the watch can use a different crown. Then it will be perfect!


Yes! When this one’s time for a service eventually comes around, I would like to swap the crown. I don’t necessarily need it to be perfect, but at least the right colour would be an improvement.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking at AaParker‘s beautiful specimen posted in WRUW 21st November 2022 made me think how great this Poljot Model is in its “Kirovskie crab case”










So I got mine out 😊


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> Looking at AaParker‘s beautiful specimen posted in WRUW 21st November 2022 made me think how great this Poljot Model is in its “Kirovskie crab case”
> 
> View attachment 17050268
> 
> ...


They are a great model in my opinion. Yours is a splendid example!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 17057226
> 
> View attachment 17057230


Outstanding! Those "12"s are marvelous!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Agreed ... this oversized "12" on the 2209 is great


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Stitchripper said:


> I love the way the angled indices catch the light on this model.
> View attachment 17013348
> 
> 
> View attachment 17013350


Perfect strap for this one. Cheers !


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Calgary, Canada. This one goes out to a new home later today.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> View attachment 17057226


Poljot 2415 “à la Orbita”… with that big “12“ design.

my 1st one … the condition is what it is & the crown is a replacement, but at least plain golden hands the way they should be 









A mat dial variation with replacement “red-orange” painted seconds hand that I actually really like very much









and now this one with blacken hours & minutes hands and a red varnished seconds one, on a silver dial


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

Today, I am delighted that it has arrived in my Poljot collection.
does anyone know what it means for the text below?


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Sudoimport: I would imagine an organization that imports vessels (ships).


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> Today, I am delighted that it has arrived in my Poljot collection.
> does anyone know what it means for the text below?
> View attachment 17093166
> 
> View attachment 17093167


a rather splendid specimen of a gorgeous watch


----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

Odessa200 said:


> Sudoimport: I would imagine an organization that imports vessels (ships).


thank you!
Is there a way to determine the manufacture year of these poljot watches?
do they all have serials on the machine?
Just like omega, looking at the serial number of a machine can determine its year of manufacture


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> thank you!
> Is there a way to determine the manufacture year of these poljot watches?
> do they all have serials on the machine?
> Just like omega, looking at the serial number of a machine can determine its year of manufacture


Serial numerals mean nothing here. Mass produced. 
These watch was made in the late 60s or early 70s.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Mr Hai, your "Poljot" uses a serif font , which predates the sans-serif, so it is an earlier model I'd guess made between 1964 to 1968 ?


----------



## hoja_roja (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Just love this little Poljot/Strela/Sekonda constellation on the wrist


----------



## MrHai-Sovietwatch (Aug 2, 2021)

Hôm nay. Một chiếc poljot hiếm và mới đã đến với tôi!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

MrHai-Sovietwatch said:


> Hôm nay. Một chiếc poljot hiếm và mới đã đến với tôi!


A beautiful watch indeed ! and I share your joy with my 17 jewels version


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

My « New Arrival » purchased a while ago that I finally picked-up last WE .








(and a big thank you to the WUS facilitator who helped me to get it)


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A « Kirovskie » à la Poljot … or the other round


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Under-cover Poljot


----------



## Stitchripper (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A very nice & seldom encountered variation … Congrats Stitchripper


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My latest Polly
small but perfectly formed


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

An early Poljot 283113 with original « catalogue » pointy hands (as opposed to baton hands often encountered but not catalogued, as far as I know).








The watch itself , while IMO very nice, is fairly common, but came in a pleasant box celebrating the 50th anniversary of Glorious October Revolution & depicting the Aurora Cruiser whose opening salvo sounded the assault on the Winter Palace, event that was to change the world.








and indeed the documents place it to April 1967.


















(a big thanks to the WUS member who pointed me this very nice little set )


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

RedFroggy said:


> An early Poljot 283113 with original « catalogue » pointy hands (as opposed to baton hands often encountered but not catalogued, as far as I know).
> View attachment 17144337
> 
> The watch itself , while IMO very nice, is fairly common, but came in a pleasant box celebrating the 50th anniversary of Glorious October Revolution & depicting the Aurora Cruiser whose opening salvo sounded the assault on the Winter Palace, event that was to change the world.
> ...


Congratulations on a remarkable find @RedFroggy!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

RedFroggy said:


> An early Poljot 283113 with original « catalogue » pointy hands (as opposed to baton hands often encountered but not catalogued, as far as I know).
> View attachment 17144337
> 
> The watch itself , while IMO very nice, is fairly common, but came in a pleasant box celebrating the 50th anniversary of Glorious October Revolution & depicting the Aurora Cruiser whose opening salvo sounded the assault on the Winter Palace, event that was to change the world.
> ...


Simply fantastic. Such a rare case of a full set beauty.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------

